# I just bought a one spot power supply



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

To replace my old boss. Did I make good choice?


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

I've never used a One Spot but have a Godylke Powerall which seems to be pretty similar and I have never had any issues with it


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I don't gig--but I have 1 Spot and it's been working great--used to have to use multiple adapters, fewer pedals and/or batteries.

I heard lots of good stuff about them before I bought mine--including on here.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

My 1 Spot has given me a little trouble, some of my pedals don't like it. Turns a few of my pedals into radio recievers, the 1 Spot is a great antenna.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've known chief engineer for Visual Sound RG Keen for almost 20 years now, and had the pleasure of going out for lunch and a facility tour with VS owner Bob Weil last fall. These guys have an VERY good sense of what musicians want and need, so you can place great faith in the One-Spot. At the same time, the powering of multiple digital pedals on the same pedalboard is, to some extent, uncharted territory, and issues keep coming up. Still the One-Spot is about as good as you can get on the sensibly-priced musician-grade market these days. I'm sure there are custom power solutions available to major performers that address their particular noise issues, but its not the sort of stuff you walk into an L&M or Guitar Center and buy.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I've got the godlyke one...i think it works great...i'm not a big pedal guy...the pedals just add texture when i need it...so theres only ever one pedal on at a time, usually at a solo...the rest...off...never had a problem with noise...


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

I used GodLyke before. Had no problem running up to 3 pedals at same time but once i chained a EHX pedal that one cant get enough power to work. Using any daisy chain you have to pay attention to the total amps that your pedals will consume. I heard any non-isolated power solution will suck tone/add noise. I had no chance to A/B it because my Dunlop DC brick is just a fancy version of 1-spot... It works for me though, i can power all my pedals, except line6.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, I've got a gig on Friday so I'll see how it goes


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

l and m is offering a FREE one spot if you buy one of their v2 pedals this month...

http://www.long-mcquade.com/flyer/monsterdays2010/5.html


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been using a one spot kit for about 2 years and it worked great powering a Fulltone Choralflange and 3 Solid Gold FXs and a tuner...all with the same polarity. I couldn't see that you'd have any problems with it.


----------

